

Litecoin reaches nearly $30 - IgorPartola
https://btc-e.com/exchange/ltc_usd?28.74

======
fat0wl
my god man another one? People need to stop investing in theseeeeeeeee.

If you see rapid price fluctuation

> !currency && failure && pyramidscheme

true

